# Dotdeb install script



## Mun (Apr 23, 2014)

So I got tired of installing dotdeb on all my servers and doing it all by hand (yes it isn't that labor intensive, but I am lazy).

So I built this lovely script: https://cdn.content-network.net/Mun/apps/dotdeb/dotdeb.txt

I am looking for some suggestions and feedback, as well as an open invitation for anyone to use it.

Please note it only works with (debian) based systems which is the only supported OS at dotdeb anyways, so no ubuntu or linux-mint.

This script has been tested and run on a few of my servers.

To execute it on your own server, simply run:


wget http://cdn.content-network.net/Mun/apps/dotdeb/dotdeb.sh -O - | bash 

Mun


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 23, 2014)

> Please note it only works with (debian) based systems which is the only supported OS at dotdeb anyways, so no ubuntu or* linux-mint.*


DotDeb will work on Linux Mint Debian Editiion (LMDE).

edit:



> /dev/nul


should be  /dev/null


----------



## Mun (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you know what LMDE states when you use lsb_release ?


----------



## fisle (Apr 23, 2014)

Why shell scripts? I'd suggest taking a look at Ansible. (simple example dotdeb playbook here)


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 23, 2014)

Mun said:


> Do you know what LMDE states when you use lsb_release ?


It states 'Debian" but doesn't give a version on LMDE:



> #lsb_release -s -c
> debian


"lsb_release -r -v" returns "Release 1" probably because LMDE is a rolling release


----------



## Mun (Apr 23, 2014)

fisle said:


> Why shell scripts? I'd suggest taking a look at Ansible. (simple example dotdeb playbook here)



Mainly because I dont use ansible and I just wanted a simple script to install a few repos. 



DomainBop said:


> It states 'Debian" but doesn't give a version on LMDE:
> 
> "lsb_release -r -v" returns "Release 1" probably because LMDE is a rolling release


Then my script wont work with it :\

any idea what version they use? 7 / 6


----------



## Mun (Apr 23, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> should be  /dev/null


Fixed thanks.


----------



## NickM (Apr 23, 2014)

Mun said:


> Then my script wont work with it :\
> 
> any idea what version they use? 7 / 6


Assuming they're not completely retarded, you should be able to get that from /etc/debian_version


----------



## Mun (Apr 24, 2014)

NickM said:


> Assuming they're not completely retarded, you should be able to get that from /etc/debian_version


/etc/deian_version uses a numerical representation of the version i.e. 7 or 6. However, I do not run LMDE and I have no need to install it.

I'd rather use lsb_release as it will provide future use of the script with less maintenance.


----------

